# Looking for a Black Lab



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm looking for a male black lab under one year old and under 500 bucks. Free would be better. 8 I owned a field trials lab out of ironwood gretta and dude's double or nothing, from bitterroot kennels, best lab/dog that ever owned me. Tucker lived for 14 years and hunted hard to the end. I'd prefer the british build, 100 lbs or so as an adult type lab. I would consider a problem dog, after I look him over. High dollar papered animals no longer impress me, as long as it's mostly pure lab I'd consider it. Anyone suggest who I could contact?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> I'd prefer the british build, 100 lbs or so as an adult type lab.


Good day. I don't know of many British labs neard the 100 lb mark. They are known for being smaller than the American line. Most males are btwn 65-75 lbs. Now that's not to say you won't find a 100 lb Brit lab, but I think you might think about what you're actually looking for.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that if you want a British dog, it will more than likely be considerably smaller than 100 lbs. However, if you want a 100 lb dog, the American lines will better suit you.

As far and Brit vs American, search this forum as it's been gone over many times. You'll find many good opinions.

Good luck in your search.

Mike


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's # to buddy of mine that has an awsome line of gun dogs goin, plus hunt tests capable if you want, these lines are going great, have set several of my clients up with, plus own one myself. He has two blk girls that he is wanting to move, I belive 6 mo. Give him a call, tell him Jonesy mentioned him, Scott is alot like myself, will not sugar coat the dogs, or the work, he does a very nice puppy program. Doors open! Thanks Jonesy
Scott Galloway
Briar Creek kennels
Greenville South Carolina
864-246-0227
864-346-6043


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

check the news out this am in mpls. there was a breeder that became too ill to care for his labs and turned all of them over to the humane society. Blacks and yellows.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Sent you a pm


----------

